# What ever happened to Dave Chappelle?



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Srs. He like quit and moved to Africa? 

What happened? We miss you, Dave. ;^;


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

He suffered a nervous breakdown. Trufax.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 11, 2010)

So is he still in Africa then?


----------



## Matt (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually, Comedy Central just showed a standup act featuring Dave Chappelle and Dane Cook like 2 hours ago.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Matt said:


> Actually, Comedy Central just showed a standup act featuring Dave Chappelle and Dane Cook like 2 hours ago.



That was from years ago. The Chappelle one.


----------



## Matt (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh. Idunno, he's probably in Africa.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave Chappelle apparently resides in Yellow Springs, Ohio with his wife and kids. 

Other than that I don't know about his work intentions.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a shame. ): He's great.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

How dare they pair dave up with dane. Dane Cook? He's nothing compared to stuff Dave did YEARS AGO!


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 11, 2010)

His main issue with his work was that he felt that his working environment became uncomfortable and that he felt like a "prostitute" whenever he'd go in to film his sketches. 

He didn't say all together weather or not he was going to discontinue the Chappelle show or not, but rather stated that he wouldn't continue his work unless certain methods of production were changed like him having a better working environment. 

Other than that he won't be returning anytime soon unfortunately.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

who?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who?




YOU MUST DIE!!! *kewkewkewlightning*>:[


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU MUST DIE!!! *kewkewkewlightning*>:[



I don't watch TV DX


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't watch TV DX




YOU MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *KEWKEWKEWLIGHTNING* >:[


----------



## Glitch (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *KEWKEWKEWLIGHTNING* >:[



I lol'd.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU MUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *KEWKEWKEWLIGHTNING* >:[



-whimpers and hides-


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -whimpers and hides-




YOU DARE HIDE!! YOU MUST DIE! *kewkewkewlightning*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

uh uh while we're wondering...whatever happened to Kel from Kenan and Kel?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> uh uh while we're wondering...whatever happened to Kel from Kenan and Kel?




That... That's a good question.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That... That's a good question.



My mind is blown now...

....

he was the voice of T-Bone on Clifford: The Big Red Dog..


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> My mind is blown now...
> 
> ....
> 
> he was the voice of T-Bone on Clifford: The Big Red Dog..



Honestly, other than Good Burger and Kenan and Kel, I've never seen him.


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

Waaaaaaaay too much Ganon in this thread. :V

Dunno. Never watched comedy on TV.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Waaaaaaaay too much Ganon in this thread. :V
> 
> Dunno. Never watched comedy on TV.




YOU DARE COMPLAIN ABOUT GANON!!?

YOU MUST DIE!!! *KEWKEWKEWLIGHTNING*


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Honestly, other than Good Burger and Kenan and Kel, I've never seen him.



I miss that show


----------



## Bando (Apr 11, 2010)

8-bit said:


> YOU DARE COMPLAIN ABOUT GANON!!?
> 
> YOU MUST DIE!!! *KEWKEWKEWLIGHTNING*



I'm sensing a YTP fan.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 11, 2010)

Wiki says he didn't like what he was doing at Comedy Central, and I can understand that. His sketches were okay but nothing gut-bustingly good, let him stay in his hideout.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I miss that show




Nick is rack-is.


----------

